# Just got my SGIP check!!!!



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

$8,120.00

Sweet this plus the 30% fed tax rebate means the batteries were free. Just took 15 months for the rebate.


----------



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

That is awesome, good job and good patience! I am getting estimate for 13 KW 40 Panel PV system - and may consider 2 Power walls (if SGIP is still available for SCE customers) - almost similar to your set-up.
I drive 160 miles daily to work - and charge my LR AWD M3 at about 50 KWh every night on those days. 
Are you satisfied with your system (PV panels with Battery)? Are the batteries needed for someone with Net Metering (SCE NEM 2.0)? 
I appreciate any pointers before I dive in. Thanks.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm on NEM 2.0 (Riverside CA, SCE). The batteries allow me to avoid the higher rates completely. Even on the worst power consumption days (1hp pool pump 24/7, two a/c's etc.) I still built up a $350 credit which in the winter we then consumed. On the hottest summer days the batteries depleted around 4am to my 10% reserve for back-up setting. But then the sun would come up and by 8am I was charging the batteries again, will a full charge around 11:45am. In the winter, rain/cloudy, conditions I eat up the credit from the good days and the batteries drain to around 9%.

You'll be amazed by how much power the batteries can pull from the grid when in storm mode and they charge off of the grid. Made me forget about my idea about how solar should charge the batteries slower, for longevity. As I then realized that my 34 panels don't come anywhere near their full-throttle charging capabilities.


----------



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I am really close by you - using SCE also in Menifee.

I am thinking of 10.4 kW PV system with 3 Powerwalls - if SGIP is still available. Is it true that the SGIP is by lottery and how long did it take to get the funds?

Looking at 4 different companies right now, Tesla Solar PV has the better pricing quote so far. 

But! Tesla stated on their website that they have fully used their SGIP reservations - which means I might have to go with another installer that can deliver Powerwalls with available SGiP reservation. 

Any recommendation for Solar PV system and/or Powerwall installer near our area?


----------



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

NvM that question, I saw it took 15 months to get the refund. ; )


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Here’s Carol’s contact from Tesla. She was my sale rep for solar and car. She’s based at the Victorian Gardens mall Tesla store: 
+1 (951) 205-8294

She price matched my other solar quote with better equipment from Tesla/SC.

It’s nice monitoring the car and solar from the same phone app. Make sure that you read up though:
Non-balanced cheap but ifnkne panel catches a shadow or gets dirty it brings the output of the whole system down.
Balanced central inverter will shut off undernperforming panel and allow rest of system to work better. 
Micro inverter, each panel working at its peak. Easier to add more later, still requires permit and SCe approval but not another inverter if you exceed central inverter capability.

I went with the balanced (proper term? Can’t remember) because in my experience longevity of electronics comes when max voltage/heat/resistance is avoided. Also fewer parts to fail, but also a single point of failure. So things to consider, at the time Tesla didn’t offer micro-inverters. But maybe they do now or will soon with next gen Panasonic panels.

Ask Carol she can do the numbers and look into a price match. Make sure it’s a formal quote that you’re matching.

Also be careful some vendors try and lock you into a 3-7 day cancellation period where you pay a fine for canceling after a few days. Avoid these guys. Tesla gave ten days and the cancelation fine was only after they did the survey (roof top 3d horizon scan). 

Make sure you save the 3d scan pictures. They really help tell you what trees need to be pruned seasonally to avoid shadows. Where it’s safe to plant trees etc. I love trees and have a large property so it was important to me.

Attached is my system and brother in law photobombing with a beer from the courtyard


----------



## Fishn4life (Jul 5, 2018)

RoBoRaT said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am really close by you - using SCE also in Menifee.
> 
> I am thinking of 10.4 kW PV system with 3 Powerwalls - if SGIP is still available. Is it true that the SGIP is by lottery and how long did it take to get the funds?
> 
> ...


Hi, I work for a local Solar company in the Temecula / Murrieta area. Yes, you are correct, Tesla is no longer able to use funds designated for SGIP. The problem is that even though we are a certified Powerwall installer, Tesla is unspecific with delivery dates for a Powerwall and could potentially be 6-12 months out. It's a catch 22 and any local dealer who promises to get you a Powerwall installed earlier is probably only telling you what you want to hear. Please do your due diligence with research before signing anything.


----------



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks both, Fishn4life and TheHairyOne, for the info.
I will have Tesla, Sunrun, BakerHomeEnergy, and Semper Solaris complete their consultation and competing quotes this weekend. 
2 other smaller companies sent me their quotes too - to see what they offer.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Glad to help - Just remember that during the quote they'll ask you to sign something, which binds you into some period where when it expires you will owe them something. At least the 4 companies that I got quotes from 2 years ago did that. Hopefully they all stopped that crap, but if not try and tell them you will sign after your wife can review the contract with you. That buys you two things: 1.) they have to leave the contract with you to review along with the quote, and 2.) time to get other quotes 

Also note: SCE gets weird about 3 Powerwalls. My rep told me I was lucky to have only gotten 2, as she had another customer that was put into some sort of category that disqualified them from any rebate. Another thing to look into, if trying to get more than 2.


----------



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

Looking at 10 kW Solar PV system with 2 Powerwalls.

Best of 5 quotes, so far:

Tesla
- $3.44 per watt
- Panasonic 325 panels
- Waiting on Powerwall cost
- No SGIP since their quota is fully reserved for current step.

SunPower
- $3.20 per watt
- Sunpower e22 327 panels
- $9500 / Powerwall

BakerHome Energy
- $3.33 per watt
- LG NeON2 335 panels
- $10150 / Powerwall

Was told $2800 per PW refund by SGIP at current step in SCE ($0.20x14000Wh). 

I asked if NOT claiming Fed ITC for Powerwalls, will the refund be ($0.30x14000Wh=$4200)....if so I might just do this, and still have ITC from PV system that I can use, rolled over yearly until 2021. 

Any insight about the quotes?
Is the Powerwall cost high or just right?


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Mine were before two price increases, not sure what they go for these days. If you get the pw2 from non-tela vendors do you get the tesla in app monitoring along side car? Shows pv/grid/pw2/home input output levels nicely.


----------



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

Signed up with Baker Home Energy for 10.72 kW 32 LG 335 PV panels and 2 Powerwall.

Baker has Powerwalls in stock and will reserve SCE SGIP step 4.

TheHairyOne - I should be able to use Tesla app for PV, PW and Model 3.


----------



## Carbontech (Feb 2, 2019)

RoBoRaT said:


> Signed up with Baker Home Energy for 10.72 kW 32 LG 335 PV panels and 2 Powerwall.
> 
> Baker has Powerwalls in stock and will reserve SCE SGIP step 4.
> 
> TheHairyOne - I should be able to use Tesla app for PV, PW and Model 3.


I didn't realize that other companies sold tesla power walls. I am in the process of tesla giving me a quote. Who did you talk to at baker? 
I am in Wildomar. Not far from you. 
Looking to get a system before the end of the year.


----------



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

Carbontech said:


> I didn't realize that other companies sold tesla power walls. I am in the process of tesla giving me a quote. Who did you talk to at baker?
> I am in Wildomar. Not far from you.
> Looking to get a system before the end of the year.


I have a good adviser from Baker PM me so I can give you his contact info since I am not sure if its ok to post personal/business info here. I can also share you the quotes from other local installers.


----------



## MadMax (Sep 28, 2017)

Anybody in the San Diego area with recent SGIP experience? Still a bit confused about SGIP. It's now closed but got refunded but no one knows what the new program or steps looks like or what step we'll be in? Seems like a big chuck of imaginary $ when trying to determine project cost.


----------



## Fishn4life (Jul 5, 2018)

MadMax said:


> Anybody in the San Diego area with recent SGIP experience? Still a bit confused about SGIP. It's now closed but got refunded but no one knows what the new program or steps looks like or what step we'll be in? Seems like a big chuck of imaginary $ when trying to determine project cost.


Just sent you PM


----------

